# Question Regarding Job Availability



## kholoudhossam18@yahoo.com (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello,
I am now enrolled in a distance learning college to earn a Medical Coding and Billing Certification. I am disabled (hard of hearing) and wanted to work at home but in the Medical Coding and Billing field because I see it as a way of helping people. I wanted realistic advise about job availability in this field and in my case. I read that to work at home I would first have to work at the location for 6 months to a year until I prove myself then I can do the same work, for the same facility, but from home. The writer also said that this was the "only" way someone can work at home in this field. Is this realistic? I also read that I can start my own at-home business. I have also noticed that all job postings in this field require experience, but I have to start somewhere. My main question is, where should I start? I can work at the location if required but will my job be affected by my disability? I can still hear but poorly and I can hear very well in one-on-one conversations without any background noise. Also, I cannot use a regular telephone (my home phone is captioned). I really like this field and if I can start working immediately while studying I would. My program average right now is 97% and I'm studying slowly but with understanding. Realistically, where should I start?

Thank you


----------



## lbarbour (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi, I think you will be fine.  Some companies look for new coders so they can 'mold' them to work for them.  Some coding positions don't require much time on the phone, but alot of e-mailing to get what is needed.  

Hope this helps!

lbarbour, CPC


----------



## kholoudhossam18@yahoo.com (Aug 7, 2012)

*Reply*

Thank you. The information did help.

Thanks again


----------



## KatHopkins (Aug 8, 2012)

Usually new coders are trained on-site for a month to six months where I work, before they are allowed to work remotely...people new to coding take longer - experienced coders just need to learn our internal systems, and they are good to go.
(It's a lot easier to talk to the coder at the next desk or accross the hall and have them look at your computer screen to help you out, than it is to describe things via email or phone....)

Once the coder is working remotely - just about everything happens via email.   We do have regular meetings where remote coders are allowed to "dial in" via conference call....but being there in person is preferred.   And there are always meeting minutes distributed afterwards.  

So - if other offices/hospitals work in a similar manner - I think you will have no problem.  Good luck to you!


----------



## kholoudhossam18@yahoo.com (Aug 9, 2012)

*Reply*

Thanks.


----------

